# Hatched Katydids



## zirliz (Apr 30, 2008)

Aren't they so sweet and so unusual all at once?







After they hatch they seem to sit there for a bit






They dry off and go a bit darker in colour






Hello






They're great jumpers.











This one jumped on me while checking on ova then went for a walk,

enjoy


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

When u have a couple for sale can u let me know....there so pretty.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2008)

They are really cute, I cant find them here to easy, only see just a few, the mantis must be eating them


----------



## Empiu (May 1, 2008)

Awwww, they're really cute


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 1, 2008)

They are plant feeders though Scott :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> They are plant feeders though Scott :lol:


yer i here they can eat greens..not bramble..lol.//and there cute..not like stick insects  il have lots in my garden soon..well..there bush crickets but they look very similar


----------



## zirliz (May 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> When u have a couple for sale can u let me know....there so pretty.


Hopefully I will have some for sale I'm concerned about them for now and the person I bought the ova from said the parents ate bramble, so I'm confused now ??


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

sharla said:


> Hopefully I will have some for sale I'm concerned about them for now and the person I bought the ova from said the parents ate bramble, so I'm confused now ??


if they cant eat greens i wont have them that's why i gave up on the stick insects..its a nightmare for me to get bramble,i was told they can eat greens?


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 2, 2008)

Not heard of that, they can eat budleia however you spell it


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 2, 2008)

Heres one of my only adult, died ages ago now didnt breed them as no males


----------



## zirliz (May 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> if they cant eat greens i wont have them that's why i gave up on the stick insects..its a nightmare for me to get bramble,i was told they can eat greens?


What sort of greens? and they do take privet also I've been told


----------



## Borya (May 4, 2008)

Thanks !

What species is it ? Some of Mecopoda sp. ?

How long was the incubation period ?

And why the ovae were aggregated together, looking like an ootheca without foamy covering ? I thought katydids put ovae into the ground separately.


----------



## Orin (May 6, 2008)

sharla said:


> What sort of greens? and they do take privet also I've been told


I've bred a few types of US katydids and they do pretty well on blackberry and raspberry and can also do okay on Romaine lettuce. Chances of survival on just privet are minimal for katydids.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2008)

They are _Stilpnochlora couloniana_, commonly called the Florida bush cricket but i am informed thet are a katydid.

They eat a wide variety of plants from privet, bramble (blackberry), raspberry, rose, budhlia (however its spelt?) dock and sycamore etc also banana (probably other fruit) flower petals, pollen and fruit fly maggots.

Adult chomping down some privet






Adult chomping down fruit fly larva






Adult female with spermatheca






Eggs











Nymphs


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 30, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> They are _Stilpnochlora couloniana_, commonly called the Florida bush cricket but i am informed thet are a katydid.They eat a wide variety of plants from privet, bramble (blackberry), raspberry, rose, budhlia (however its spelt?) dock and sycamore etc also banana (probably other fruit) flower petals, pollen and fruit fly maggots.


have you got 1 or 2 you can sale me?


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 30, 2008)

I might consider a swap, whatcha got ?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool!  They have cool eggs too! :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 29, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Cool!  They have cool eggs too! :lol:


Hey, Collin, Thats the giant cricket I found in the forest!!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 29, 2008)

the eggs looks like berries


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think a found a nymph. I'll post a pic ASAP.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 30, 2008)

Katydid?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Nah just some sort of grasshopper


----------

